# Young boy loves my pups...



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

This young boy (Nicholas) met Honey for the first time today. One of my best friends knows his parents and sister. They don't have a dog but would love to get one some day. I just couldn't get over his constant smile....


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Great pictures. That young man has a definite interest in the pups.
Genuine smile.


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

awwww!  looks like they like him pretty well too!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

that is too cute! the dogs seem to be smiling too...!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I think we all need to chip in and get this boy a golden!!!

Great pictures Cathy's Gunner...love all the smiles.

Pete


----------



## Family of Grace (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pics... We all have that same smile when we are with are dogs, we just don't always have someone there to snap our picture


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

great pics! Yes Pete,the boy really needs a dog!!..
and Cathy's Gunner I see your yard looks a bit like my yard..so much wire fencing to keep my digger and plant annihilator out of my garden..


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Very nice, happy pictures. They all look like a perfect fit.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My dogs get so excited when boys come to play with them. We have three daughters, so I guess they like the change - somebody to play rough with them.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

There's nothing like seeing the smile on a kids face with a golden (or two)! 

My former principal no, has a son who has always wanted a golden retriever. When we got Maddie last year she asked if he could walk her. Last summer she was pretty crazy & bitey, so I put it off until I thought she was ready. Their first meeting was love at first sight! He'd come over once a week or so & they had a blast. He brought his 15 year old sister over & they'd happily go off for a walk/sprint. She was in heaven. Because they'd knock on the front door, anytime anyone makes a knocking sound (or, heaven forbid, someone is actually at the front door), she goes crazy, looking for them. They're really involved in sports so their visits were pretty sporadic at times...2 weeks ago when they came to get her, (she hadn't seen them in a couple of weeks), she was so excited & the smiles on their faces was priceless...I'm sad I didn't get a picture but I do have a couple from Christmas. 

They moved last week & she'll probably never see them again & that makes me sad. 

I've got find her some more kids.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That is fabulous Cathy! I think your pups probably converted this young man to Golden Retrievers when he gets his first dog! Your pups are such great ambassadors for the breed!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful pictures!!
His smile is so natural and the way he feels about your pair is so obvious....lucky boy and lucky dogs!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I think we all need to chip in and get this boy a golden!!!


I totally agree! Wonderful pics!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cute little guy, hard to tell who is happier-him or your dogs. I know Honey and Gunner loved all the attention and the boy was probably thrilled for the time he got to spend with them.

Something tells me you're going to be seeing a lot of him.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

That boy needs a golden retriever or two!!


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

That boy SOOOOO needs a dog. What great pics.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

He looks so happy! These are the sweetest pictures!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

They look quite smitten with him as well!  

So sweet--he needs a dog, I'd say.  I'm partial to Nicholas's as my little guy is Nicholas as well, he's 3.


----------



## LauraKuykendall (Jun 24, 2012)

Love these pics!!! That boy definitely needs a dog! And your dogs are just beautiful!!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Now that's a real, big, happy smile...on all the faces! Great pictures!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Honey and Gunner look to be loving all the attention.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great pictures Cathy! and great socialization for the pups. Looks like you might have a walking mate?


----------

